# VapeCon 2017 - DIY E-Liquid Competition



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2017 DIY E-Liquid Competition !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)

It's Competition time DIY folks! Do you have the winning Recipe?

If you think the DIY force is strong with you and you want to stand a chance to win some great prizes then continue reading...

*How does it work?*

You post below that you would like to enter - there are only 10 slots available so it's first come first served
Do not post your recipe here in the thread - you need to send your recipe privately to @shaunnadan via PM
Please note this is only for forum members, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors

*Submitting your recipe*

We have posted a list of available DIY concentrates below
Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
Recipes must be submitted no later than 5pm on 31st July to allow for enough time for mixing and steeping
All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@shaunnadan) in the following format:
*Target PG/VG Ratio :*

*Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %

Mixing of Juices*

All recipes will be given a number then mixed and steeped by @shaunnadan

*Deciding on the winner at VapeCon 2017*

Each juice will be made available for VapeCon 2017 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
Only 1 vote per person will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an iJust S tank with a 0.5ohm coil (or equivalent)
The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
The winning juice will win the coveted *DIY VapeCon 2017* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.

*List of Concentrates:*

TFA Vanilla Swirl
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
TFA Toasted Marshmallow
TFA Sweetener
TFA Cotton Candy EM
TFA Strawberry Ripe
TFA Sour
TFA Pie Crust
TFA Mango
TFA Peppermint II
TFA Papaya
TFA Menthol
TFA Koolada
TFA Kentucky Bourbon
TFA Dragonfruit
TFA Cubano
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust)
TFA Brown Sugar
TFA Bavarian Cream

OOO Cream Milky Undertone

LA Cream Cheese Icing
LA Banana Cream

INW Biscuit
INW Milk Chocolate
INW Vanilla Shisha
INW Tobacco
INW Strawberry Shisha
INW Cactus

FW Lemonade
FW Hazelnut
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FW Blood Orange
FW Butter Pecan

FA Zeppola
FA Vienna Cream
FA Vanilla Bourbon
FA Tiramisu
FA Meringue
FA Marshmallow
FA Lemon sicily
FA Fuji Apple
FA Fresh Cream
FA Cola
FA Coconut

CAP Vanilla Custard V1
CAP Sweet Guava
CAP Sugar Cookie V1
CAP Harvest Berry
CAP Cereal 27
CAP Blueberry
CAP Lime

We are delighted to announce that *BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies* has kindly agreed to sponsor the concentrates we will be using in this competition. *Thank you @Richio !







--- Rules ---*

Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
Recipes must be given a cool name
All recipes must be original
Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*
Recipes must be submitted *no later than 5pm on 31st July *to allow for enough time for steeping.
You *have to be present *at VapeCon2017 on the day in order to win
We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*
Please reply in this thread below if you would like to take part! We will take the first 10 valid entries (members) in order of them posting.

*Have fun and lets see some master piece recipes people!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## shaunnadan

and its GO TIME 

to request a spot for the competition please post "IM INTERESTED" and the first 10 slots can be allocated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Just for clarification, is that the old Inw Milk Chocolate or the reformulated one?


----------



## shaunnadan

RichJB said:


> Just for clarification, is that the old Inw Milk Chocolate or the reformulated one?


tagging @Richio for comment


----------



## Strontium

This sounds awesome, lemme check what recipes I have that will work in with these concentrates.


----------



## Strontium

@DanielSLP


----------



## Richio

RichJB said:


> Just for clarification, is that the old Inw Milk Chocolate or the reformulated one?


@RichJB 
This is the reformulated version as the old version is no longer available.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey @shaunnadan 

I would like to enter Please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep

I would like to enter. Please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep

IM INTERESTED


----------



## Marius Combrink

I would like to give this a shot @shaunnadan


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Recipe submitted to @shaunnadan 

I was born ready for this!!!

VAPECON!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sideshowruki

I would like to enter please


----------



## Rude Rudi

I'm keen!


----------



## Feliks Karp

INTERESTED. PLEASE RESPOND.


----------



## Lingogrey

I'm interested please


----------



## incredible_hullk

If @Rude Rudi @RichJB and @KZOR enter then good luck to the rest of us mere mortal mixers ... go get em gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

IM INTERESTED

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moosong

Is a slot still available? Because I'm interested


----------



## shaunnadan

Feliks Karp said:


> INTERESTED. PLEASE RESPOND.



Mic check 1,2,1,2.... hello

hope that response was sufficient

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Moosong said:


> Is a slot still available? Because I'm interested


yes


----------



## Moosong

shaunnadan said:


> yes


Dope stuff. I'm definitely interested


----------



## Nabeel Osman

IM INTERESTED


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Nabeel Osman said:


> IM INTERESTED


Is there still a spot?


----------



## Stosta

@rogue zombie @Andre @Greyz @Caramia !

Why are you guys holding out on us?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> @rogue zombie @Andre @Greyz @Caramia !
> 
> Why are you guys holding out on us?!


Hehe, would have been great fun, but I helped putting together the list of concentrates. So, I am out, but await the published recipes with excitement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> @rogue zombie @Andre @Greyz @Caramia !
> 
> Why are you guys holding out on us?!


I wish @Stosta, but my ingredients aint on that list, would have loved to enter my PolishJude/Jude (the one you tasted). I will see what I can whip up though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> I wish @Stosta, but my ingredients aint on that list, would have loved to enter my PolishJude/Jude (the one you tasted). I will see what I can whip up though


I think Jude could have done really well!

I forget that the concentrates available play a role in things. I think for us non-DIYers we think of A strawberry concentrate, A vanilla one, A chocolate one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> I think Jude could have done really well!
> 
> I forget that the concentrates available play a role in things. I think for us non-DIYers we think of A strawberry concentrate, A vanilla one, A chocolate one!


Thanx @Stosta! It has been fine-tuned now, and my absolute favourite, PolishJude is Hubby's fav. I'll send you a sample as soon as I have made more and let it steep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Caramia said:


> I'll send you a sample as soon as I have made more


I assume I will receive my sample at Vapecon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> I assume I will receive my sample at Vapecon?


I'll whip some up just for you @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

And for @Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> And for @Stosta


Woohoo!!!! Thanks @Caramia !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Andre said:


> Hehe, would have been great fun, but I helped putting together the list of concentrates.



Aha! I sensed a top DIYer's input in that list. Good job!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Nabeel Osman said:


> Is there still a spot?


yes - you made the cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan




----------



## Create-A-Cloud

I will partake in this.


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> @rogue zombie @Andre @Greyz @Caramia !
> 
> Why are you guys holding out on us?!



Im not holding out. I've fallen far behind with the latest and greatest concentrates... and I wasn't all that good to start with 

I may however be out of town that weekend, so I am playing it by ear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardy8311

Im interested !


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Stosta! It has been fine-tuned now, and my absolute favourite, PolishJude is Hubby's fav. I'll send you a sample as soon as I have made more and let it steep


Link to the recipe please @Caramia.


----------



## shaunnadan

Just like that ! *all 10 Slots have been allocated *

best of luck to the recipe creators, I look forward to the submissions.....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> Just like that ! *all 10 Slots have been allocated *
> 
> best of luck to the recipe creators, I look forward to the submissions.....


Awesomesauce! Can't wait to taste the creations!


----------



## Yiannaki

This is gonna be very exciting! Can't wait to taste the creations. 

PS @rogue zombie and @Andre i hope you guys entered in the end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is going to be very very good!
Thank you @shaunnadan and all the entrants


----------



## therazia

I'M INTERESTED

If a spot opens up I have a recipe to submit!


----------



## Vino1718

Wish I could experience a VapeCon. Can we maybe have a comp online for those not going?


----------



## zandernwn

Now why did I have to go and become a vendor hahaha... damn was looking forward to this all year


----------



## Nabeel Osman

zandernwn said:


> Now why did I have to go and become a vendor hahaha... damn was looking forward to this all year



LMAO send me you ideas ill win and enjoy the prize on your behalf

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## stroes

I would like to enter my Strawberry Awesumberry Juice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

stroes said:


> I would like to enter my Strawberry Awesumberry Juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Too late, but you can share your recipe in the appropriate thread in this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Tanja

Not sure if I missed it... but who won here?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Announcements to follow soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja

shaunnadan said:


> Announcements to follow soon


Ahhh awesome! So I didn't miss it after all!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar

Big ups to the entries for this comp. I tasted about 7 winners and it was very difficult for me to only vote for ONE!!! Some very skilled mixers we have here! Well done to all of you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Rooigevaar said:


> Big ups to the entries for this comp. I tasted about 7 winners and it was very difficult for me to only vote for ONE!!! Some very skilled mixers we have here! Well done to all of you!



Why Thank you 

I did not win, but i wrote my heart out on that recipe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

3rd Place - *Moosong*
*Bottle 1*​
*Another strawberry in the mix *

CAP Sweet guava - 5%
TFA Strawberry ripe - 4%
TFA Dragonfruit - 1%
FA Fuji Apple - 2%
FW Blood Orange - 6%
TFA Papaya - 1.5%
TFA sweetener - 1%

VG/PG: 70/30

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

2nd Place - *Sideshowruki
Bottle 9*​
*Manzana Loca(Crazy apple in Spanish)*

- FA Fuji Apple - 10%
- TFA Sour - 5%
- TFA Sweetener - 2%
- TFA Strawberry Ripe - 1.5%

VG/PG: 70/30

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 105997
> 
> 3rd Place - *Moosong*​
> *Another strawberry in the mix *
> 
> CAP Sweet guava - 5%
> TFA Strawberry ripe - 4%
> TFA Dragonfruit - 1%
> FA Fuji Apple - 2%
> FW Blood Orange - 6%
> TFA Papaya - 1.5%
> TFA sweetener - 1%
> 
> VG/PG: 70/30



Congratulations @Moosong 
And of coarse I miss one ingredient....


----------



## shaunnadan

1st Place - *Nabeel Osman
Bottle 3*​
*Adams Arctic Apple *

3% Strawberry Ripe TFA
7.5% Fuji Apple FA
3.3% Sweetener TFA
7% Koolada TFA

VG/PG: 70/30

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 105999
> 
> 2nd Place - *Sideshowruki*​
> *Manzana Loca(Crazy apple in Spanish)*
> 
> - FA Fuji Apple - 10%
> - TFA Sour - 5%
> - TFA Sweetener - 2%
> - TFA Strawberry Ripe - 1.5%
> 
> VG/PG: 70/30



Congratulation @sideshowruki 
I can make this one..


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106000
> 
> 1st Place - *Nabeel Osman*​
> *Adams Arctic Apple *
> 
> 3% Strawberry Ripe TFA
> 7.5% Fuji Apple FA
> 3.3% Sweetener TFA
> 7% Koolada TFA
> 
> VG/PG: 70/30



Very well done and a big thumbs up @Nabeel Osman 
... and this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

SAVaper said:


> Very well done and a big thumbs up @Nabeel Osman
> ... and this one.



Refining in progress already, you can call this one AAA V4....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

@shaunnadan feel free to post mine. It was Juice Number 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I tried all ten testers and also couldnt easily narrow it to one
There were about 4 that I loved
What a great effort you all put in!!
Congrats to the winners

And a BIG thank you to @shaunnadan for mixing up the juices and managing this superbly. You Rock Shaun!

And to @Richio from BLCK Vapour for sponsoring the concentrates!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @shaunnadan feel free to post mine. It was Juice Number 2.



we normally only post the top 3...

but since I personally liked yours so much, here goes 

*Vape - Sum - S'mores*

*Target PG/VG Ratio : 70VG / 30PG*

*Flavour Name - INW Biscuit 1.5%
Flavour Name - FW Hazelnut 3%
Flavour Name - INW Milk Chocolate 2%
Flavour Name - CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4%
Flavour Name - TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%*
*Flavour Name - CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2%
Flavour Name - INW Vanilla Shisha 1%

A twin set of rich and creamy bakery cookies, smothered in a nutty chocolate dip, sandwiched over a fire toasted marshmallow centre.





*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja

Congrats everyone! 

Can I please ask that you put the juice numbers next to each one? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowruki

Thanks so much to everyone for that voted for me, totally unexpected. I was still hanging around when someone came up to me and said "dude, they're calling your name"

I would like to extend my thanks to:
@Vape Connoisseur from Vape Connoisseur
@Richio from BLCKVapour
@Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co
@ShaneW from Juicy Joes
@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo from Vape King
@Silver @Rob Fisher and @shaunnadan for organizing such a stellar event

Thanks guys, the prizes are insane! 


a mandatory pic of the all the goodies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats to @Nabeel Osman, @sideshowruki and @Moosong. Well done! Remember to post you winner recipes in the Recipes thread. DIYers rock!

A big thank you to @Richio from Blck Vapour for sponsoring the concentrates. And @shaunnadan for excellent management.

And of course to all the vendors for the great prizes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

shaunnadan said:


> we normally only post the top 3...
> 
> but since I personally liked yours so much, here goes
> 
> *Vape - Sum - S'mores*
> 
> *Target PG/VG Ratio : 70VG / 30PG*
> 
> *Flavour Name - INW Biscuit 1.5%
> Flavour Name - FW Hazelnut 3%
> Flavour Name - INW Milk Chocolate 2%
> Flavour Name - CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4%
> Flavour Name - TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
> Flavour Name - CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2%
> Flavour Name - INW Vanilla Shisha 1%
> 
> A twin set of rich and creamy bakery cookies, smothered in a nutty chocolate dip, sandwiched over a fire toasted marshmallow centre.
> *




Hehehehe thanks @shaunnadan


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Well im not as good as @sideshowruki with all the Tags but i can mention the sponsors of the awesome prizes, which include Blck Vapour, Vape Industry, JJs Emporium and Dragon Vape. The prizes were awesome but the experience will last a lifetime. Tnx to Ecigssa for allowing us this opportunity and a Special Thank You to all that voted. 

Also Congrats to @sideshowruki and @Moosong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

Not sure if this is allowed... but can I please ask the maker of juice number 10 to send me the recipe? I loved that one!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Congratulations to all the winners.
I tasted juice number 1 and thought I dont stand a chance really talented mixers on this forum. Now the wait for next year begins...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

Congrats @Nabeel Osman, @sideshowruki and @Moosong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky

Just mixed 1st & 2nd place, both passed the SNV test with flying colours! Added to ADV's

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian

Tanja said:


> Not sure if this is allowed... but can I please ask the maker of juice number 10 to send me the recipe? I loved that one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi Tanja .. did you ever manage the get No.10's recipe ?


----------



## Gorvian

shaunnadan said:


> we normally only post the top 3...
> 
> but since I personally liked yours so much, here goes
> 
> *Vape - Sum - S'mores*
> 
> *Target PG/VG Ratio : 70VG / 30PG*
> 
> *Flavour Name - INW Biscuit 1.5%
> Flavour Name - FW Hazelnut 3%
> Flavour Name - INW Milk Chocolate 2%
> Flavour Name - CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4%
> Flavour Name - TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
> Flavour Name - CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2%
> Flavour Name - INW Vanilla Shisha 1%
> 
> A twin set of rich and creamy bakery cookies, smothered in a nutty chocolate dip, sandwiched over a fire toasted marshmallow centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



@shaunnadan , any chance you can post the other recipe entries too ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

Gorvian said:


> Hi Tanja .. did you ever manage the get No.10's recipe ?


I did yes...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosong

hands said:


> Congrats @Nabeel Osman, @sideshowruki and @Moosong



Thanks  and well done to everyone else that participated. There was honestly some very solid competition this year. Can't wait to see what the mixing community mixes up next year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moosong

Nabeel Osman said:


> Well im not as good as @sideshowruki with all the Tags but i can mention the sponsors of the awesome prizes, which include Blck Vapour, Vape Industry, JJs Emporium and Dragon Vape. The prizes were awesome but the experience will last a lifetime. Tnx to Ecigssa for allowing us this opportunity and a Special Thank You to all that voted.
> 
> Also Congrats to @sideshowruki and @Moosong


 Thanks man  and congrats to you man. Absolutely banging recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

Mixed up some 10ml testers of #1 and #2. Only steeped like 2 days. Not sure what the recommendation is, but man, both are winners! 

Mixed at 60:40 @ 3mg. Going to mix some bigger quantities tonight hopefully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian

Tanja said:


> I did yes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Any chance of sharing it ?


----------



## Cornelius

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106000
> 
> 1st Place - *Nabeel Osman
> Bottle 3*​
> *Adams Arctic Apple *
> 
> 3% Strawberry Ripe TFA
> 7.5% Fuji Apple FA
> 3.3% Sweetener TFA
> 7% Koolada TFA
> 
> VG/PG: 70/30



Hi guys

Just want to check what would be a recommended steep time on this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just want to check what would be a recommended steep time on this?



I've vaped this straight off the bat. But about 3 days for the Fuji to calm down a bit. I also replace the Koolada with WS-23 @ 3.5% as the koolada scratches my throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

franshorn said:


> I've vaped this straight off the bat. But about 3 days for the Fuji to calm down a bit. I also replace the Koolada with WS-23 @ 3.5% as the koolada scratches my throat.


Thank you for that! I think that is my issue now as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Morning All I am keen to try Another strawberry in the mix (3rd place) but have FW papaya and not TFA as called for. Will that be ok or should I rather get TFA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

